# Tropic Rubber Straps: WatchGecko vs CheapestNatoStrap vs Uncle Seiko



## kplam

(From L-R: WatchGecko, CheapestNatoStraps, Uncle Seiko; all in 20mm)

I've owned WatchGecko's and Uncle Seiko's Tropic straps for a while now, but out of curiosity, recently ordered CheapestNatoStraps' Tropic v2.

I think CheapestNatoStrap and Uncle Seiko really nail down the vintage Tropic look. Everything from the perforations, taper of the strap, the buckles, and keepers really evoke the classic feeling of a vintage Tropic.
At $10, the CheapestNatoStrap Tropic v2 would have surely been the runaway hit if not for the silicone material used. While soft and conforming to the wrist, it really picks up dust and lint. Its overall length is maybe 2cm shorter than the Uncle Seiko and it's the most matte of the three. Due to the matte finish, it is often difficult to see the Tropic weave texture.

The Uncle Seiko is the stiffest of the three straps and requires a good break-in (or hot water) to set the curve of the strap. It never gets soft and conforming like the other two straps. However, the two biggest problems caused by the stiff material are that the buckle and tail end of the strap does not lie flat. Otherwise, the Uncle Seiko material, while stiff, resists dust and really shows off the weave surface texture of the Tropic.

WatchGecko's option looks least authentic as a vintage Tropic strap. However, the material is both dust-free and very conforming to the wrist. There is a pleasant grapefruit-like scent from the rubber. This strap could really be the best option if it just looked more convincing as a vintage Tropic.


----------



## ohhenry1

kplam said:


> (From L-R: WatchGecko, CheapestNatoStraps, Uncle Seiko; all in 20mm)
> 
> I've owned WatchGecko's and Uncle Seiko's Tropic straps for a while now, but out of curiosity, recently ordered CheapestNatoStraps' Tropic v2.
> 
> I think CheapestNatoStrap and Uncle Seiko really nail down the vintage Tropic look. Everything from the perforations, taper of the strap, the buckles, and keepers really evoke the classic feeling of a vintage Tropic.
> At $10, the CheapestNatoStrap Tropic v2 would have surely been the runaway hit if not for the silicone material used. While soft and conforming to the wrist, it really picks up dust and lint. Its overall length is maybe 2cm shorter than the Uncle Seiko and it's the most matte of the three. Due to the matte finish, it is often difficult to see the Tropic weave texture.
> 
> The Uncle Seiko is the stiffest of the three straps and requires a good break-in (or hot water) to set the curve of the strap. It never gets soft and conforming like the other two straps. However, the two biggest problems caused by the stiff material are that the buckle and tail end of the strap does not lie flat. Otherwise, the Uncle Seiko material, while stiff, resists dust and really shows off the weave surface texture of the Tropic.
> 
> WatchGecko's option looks least authentic as a vintage Tropic strap. However, the material is both dust-free and very conforming to the wrist. There is a pleasant grapefruit-like scent from the rubber. This strap could really be the best option if it just looked more convincing as a vintage Tropic.


Interesting comparison. Thank you for sharing.

Which would be your overall winner, all things considered?


----------



## Nokie

All are great straps, but CNS tend to fly under the radar. 

Toxicnatos is another good one.


----------



## kplam

ohhenry1 said:


> Interesting comparison. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Which would be your overall winner, all things considered?


In an ideal world I'd have WatchGecko's NBR rubber, CheapestNatoStraps' aesthetic, and Uncle Seiko's weave texture. As it stands, the WatchGecko doesn't look enough like a vintage Tropic, CheapestNatoStraps' attracts too much dust and lint, and Uncle Seiko's is stiff and doesn't conform to my wrist enough. But if forced to really choose, I think I may choose the Uncle Seiko still. I really can't stand a strap that attracts too much dust and lint and for a Tropic, I really want it to look as close to the original Tropics as possible.

Another strap I'm curious about is the Joseph Bonnie Tropic. I haven't been able to find much reviewed about it online. It's a bit pricey and I have suspicion that the silicone used would be similar to the CNS.


----------



## kplam

Nokie said:


> All are great straps, but CNS tend to fly under the radar.
> 
> Toxicnatos is another good one.


Toxic make a Tropic rubber strap now?


----------



## Wistshots

What strap would look good with this? 22mm


----------



## Citizen 69

I cant comment on the CNS or uncle seiko, except that I had a look at them and online reviews before I purchased the watch gecko tropic. It is a fantastic strap, v comfortable and the buckle is excellent too, which was one major issue with US straps that I saw, cheap, nasty, badly fitting buckles. Don't know if they are improved or not, now.


----------



## boga

kplam said:


> At $10, the CheapestNatoStrap Tropic v2 would have surely been the runaway hit if not for the silicone material used. While soft and conforming to the wrist, it really picks up dust and lint. Its overall length is maybe 2cm shorter than the Uncle Seiko and it's the most matte of the three. Due to the matte finish, it is often difficult to see the Tropic weave texture.


On their weabsite, cheapestnatostraps say that their tropic is made of rubber, that doesn't attract dust:
_"The straps are made from a genuine 1960's mold, with a modern and better type of rubber that doesn't attract dust. But it still has all the vintage features such as the waffle patterned underside."_
*
https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/products/vintage-tropic*

This seems to be absolutely opposite of what you say.

I'm specially interested in knowing that, not because of the tropic (I own four, from different brands), but for a waffle band, that I'm interested in purchasing them. They also say that this waffle is made of good rubber. But I wouldn't like to find that attracts as much dust as your tropic.

*https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/products/rubber-waffle-strap-black?variant=12546902524003*


----------



## kplam

If CNS is using the same rubber compound in their Waffle strap as they are in their Tropic, then you will be disappointed. After wearing it for a short while, I could already see stuff adhering to it. It most definitely isn't in the same class as the WatchGecko Tropic rubber, any Bonetto Cinturini, Everest, or RubberB rubber strap I've ever had.

It feels remarkably similar to the Barton Silicone straps I tried out. Both made claims of not being dust magnets, but I've seen otherwise.



boga said:


> This seems to be absolutely opposite of what you say.
> 
> I'm specially interested in knowing that, not because of the tropic (I own four, from different brands), but for a waffle band, that I'm interested in purchasing them. They also say that this waffle is made of good rubber. But I wouldn't like to find that attracts as much dust as your tropic.


----------



## kplam

After giving these straps a little more wear over the past while, I most definitely prefer the WatchGecko Tropic. The overall comfort and rubber material is fantastic. It's pliable, durable, and comfortable.

I've since lost interest in my Uncle Seiko Tropics. Although they do really look good, the material is too rigid and the buckle does not lay flat, creating enough of an annoyance for me.


----------



## rybo

To those commenting on the Uncle Seiko being too rigid - hot water trick is a must. I did not like the strap feel when I first got it, but after the hot water trick and wearing it for a few days it has not come off the wrist. Love the vintage look and it's super comfortable now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane

rybo said:


> To those commenting on the Uncle Seiko being too rigid - hot water trick is a must. I did not like the strap feel when I first got it, but after the hot water trick and wearing it for a few days it has not come off the wrist. Love the vintage look and it's super comfortable now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. The Uncle Seiko is my favorite strap of all the MANY straps I own. Yes, it's a little rigid at first, preventing it grom conforming to the wrist. The hot water/coffee cup trick solves the problem. And while others may decry how thick it is, I see it as an advantage. It's rugged and not cheap/flimsy on the wrist. I swapped out the buckle and am perfect with it now!


----------



## broonzbane

rybo said:


> To those commenting on the Uncle Seiko being too rigid - hot water trick is a must. I did not like the strap feel when I first got it, but after the hot water trick and wearing it for a few days it has not come off the wrist. Love the vintage look and it's super comfortable now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. The Uncle Seiko is my favorite strap of all the MANY straps I own. Yes, it's a little rigid at first, preventing it grom conforming to the wrist. The hot water/coffee cup trick solves the problem. And while others may decry how thick it is, I see it as an advantage. It's rugged and not cheap/flimsy on the wrist. I swapped out the buckle and am perfect with it now!


----------



## boga

kplam said:


> If CNS is using the same rubber compound in their Waffle strap as they are in their Tropic, then you will be disappointed. After wearing it for a short while, I could already see stuff adhering to it. It most definitely isn't in the same class as the WatchGecko Tropic rubber, any Bonetto Cinturini, Everest, or RubberB rubber strap I've ever had.
> 
> It feels remarkably similar to the Barton Silicone straps I tried out. Both made claims of not being dust magnets, but I've seen otherwise.


I told Sofie what you said about their tropics being dust magnets, and that's what she emailed me back.

_"All our tropics are made of the same material. We've never had issues personally nor have we received complaints about it catching dust.

Best regards, Sofie Björklund
Founder of CheapestNATOstraps.com"_

Maybe you should let her know directly what you think about the material CNS uses on their rubber straps, so she couldn't say that anymore.


----------



## hiro1963

I just got StrapsCo tropic strap. It's made of TPU. I posted more pics in here.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/str...rap-good-alternative-uncle-seiko-4948857.html


----------



## mrthomascarlo

kplam said:


> (From L-R: WatchGecko, CheapestNatoStraps, Uncle Seiko; all in 20mm)
> 
> I've owned WatchGecko's and Uncle Seiko's Tropic straps for a while now, but out of curiosity, recently ordered CheapestNatoStraps' Tropic v2.
> 
> I think CheapestNatoStrap and Uncle Seiko really nail down the vintage Tropic look. Everything from the perforations, taper of the strap, the buckles, and keepers really evoke the classic feeling of a vintage Tropic.
> At $10, the CheapestNatoStrap Tropic v2 would have surely been the runaway hit if not for the silicone material used. While soft and conforming to the wrist, it really picks up dust and lint. Its overall length is maybe 2cm shorter than the Uncle Seiko and it's the most matte of the three. Due to the matte finish, it is often difficult to see the Tropic weave texture.
> 
> The Uncle Seiko is the stiffest of the three straps and requires a good break-in (or hot water) to set the curve of the strap. It never gets soft and conforming like the other two straps. However, the two biggest problems caused by the stiff material are that the buckle and tail end of the strap does not lie flat. Otherwise, the Uncle Seiko material, while stiff, resists dust and really shows off the weave surface texture of the Tropic.
> 
> WatchGecko's option looks least authentic as a vintage Tropic strap. However, the material is both dust-free and very conforming to the wrist. There is a pleasant grapefruit-like scent from the rubber. This strap could really be the best option if it just looked more convincing as a vintage Tropic.


----------



## mrthomascarlo

ohhenry1 said:


> Interesting comparison. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Which would be your overall winner, all things considered?


Dude this was so helpful. Appreciate the write up!!

IG: mrthomascarlo


----------



## iKon

Thanks, just ordered a Uncle Seiko version.
Great reference!


----------



## mrthomascarlo

Let me know how that works out for you!


----------



## DiverBob

Just received the $17 *StrapsCo Tropic* band which seems very much like the Uncle Seiko tropic. If I had to bet, they are one and the same. The buckle & pin was indeed the weak spot and once swapped out, makes a big difference. I found the stock buckle and pin to be ill fitting and performed poorly when trying to affix to wrist. New buckle greatly improves this aspect.

Very stiff initially but very nice once it is treated with hot water.

Perfect now.


----------



## electric_cowboy

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## roadster29

rybo said:


> To those commenting on the Uncle Seiko being too rigid - hot water trick is a must. I did not like the strap feel when I first got it, but after the hot water trick and wearing it for a few days it has not come off the wrist. Love the vintage look and it's super comfortable now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 'Hot water' trick works well for a variety of rubber straps esp. the tropics,thanks for the tip.


----------

